# Canada PR with job offer in hand from BC Employer



## sdgmits (Feb 4, 2019)

I am 35 yrs old, Indian, IT professional with 12 years of IT experience. I have already received an offer from an IT company, which is headquartered in Montreal, but my work location as per offer letter is going to be Victoria, British Columbia. This is a reputed company and saying that this is an LMIA position. I haven't given IELTS.

My questions are:

1. Am I be eligible for BC PNP Tech Pilot Program? 
​how many points will I be getting? 
​What is the current cut-off?
2. Am I be eligible for BN PNP only and how many points I would need.
3. What is the processing time to get PNP nomination invitation?
4. How soon can I apply for PNP - either BC PNP or BC PNP Tech Pilot? 
​Can I apply right away after accepting the offer? 
​or should I wait until I come down to Canada?
5. What is the processing time to get PR and how soon I can get it?

6. Do I need to validate anything else in job-offer to make sure it is legit?


Other Information related to me to access my situation:

Age? 35 yrs. Date of Birth: April 1984
Marital Status? Married. Wife - 34 yrs old, Dentist in India. Kids - 2. (one is Indian citizen, other is US citizen).
Level of English and French? yet to give IELTS, but being in USA for 6 years, got somewhat OKiesh type English.
Relatives in Canada? No
Do you have the required funds ( only if applied under (FSW or FSTW)? sufficient funds to financial status.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

With respect to the IELTS - you do not give a test, you take a test.


----------

